# Gloves



## bassmonster

Can any recommend where I can buy some heavy duty weight training gloves from..i've been through so many it's ridiculous..i've tried them from ebay, argos..i bought a new pair of lonsdale gloves from sportsdirect yesterday and their cr$p... :cursing:


----------



## pea head

Gloves? FFS do you wash in fairy liquid? 

Just use thin sponges mate.


----------



## dmcc

Buy chalk and bin the gloves.


----------



## MillionG

Ditch the gloves, man up :tongue:


----------



## T_Woody

I got the maximuscle heavy duty ones.. free when tat chap posted the £15 off link for Maximuscle, the gloves cost £14.99


----------



## bravo9

i have to wear gloves because my wedding ring wont come off my finger :cursing: and it gets in the way especially on deadlifts,,

suppose i could wear one glove :confused1:


----------



## irons4life

why does wearing gloves make you not a man?? lol get a grip guys....if someone wants to wear gloves then its their choice, either help him out or say nothing


----------



## SALKev

I've a pair of Gold's Gym ones that feel decent, though I only use them on the sh1tty plastic machines as it gets so sweaty and slippy. Not sure how they rate on metal because I don't use them on it, duh! :laugh:



bravo9 said:


> i have to wear gloves because my wedding ring wont come off my finger :cursing: and it gets in the way especially on deadlifts,,
> 
> suppose i could wear one glove :confused1:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bravo9

irons4life said:


> why does wearing gloves make you not a man?? lol get a grip guys....if someone wants to wear gloves then its their choice, either help him out or say nothing


you heard the guy,,,  ,, you must be someone who sells training gloves eh mate, :thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

my protein ones have lasted me a year in the past


----------



## pea head

irons4life said:


> why does wearing gloves make you not a man?? lol get a grip guys....if someone wants to wear gloves then its their choice, *either help him out or say nothing*


12 posts?

Are you a MOD or something? :lol:

We all take the p1ss on here mate,try some prozac. :thumbup1:


----------



## bravo9

pea head said:


> 12 posts?
> 
> Are you a MOD or something? :lol:
> 
> We all take the p1ss on here mate,try some prozac. :thumbup1:


  exactly what i thought mate


----------



## irons4life

pea head said:


> 12 posts?
> 
> Are you a MOD or something? :lol:
> 
> We all take the p1ss on here mate,try some prozac. :thumbup1:


12 posts makes me not able to have a view?? maybe you should get ya heels on boys because you sound abit like a woman with the bitching :bounc


----------



## SALKev

> exactly what i thought mate


kiss a55 :lol:


----------



## pea head

irons4life said:


> 12 posts makes me not able to have a view?? maybe you should get ya heels on boys *because you sound abit like a woman with the bitching :bounc*


Obviously you seem more offended than Bassmonster,its what we call banter,when you have been on here a while you get to wind each other up,not in a bad way.

So chill out sunshine and take your tuna butties to work with you. :thumbup1:


----------



## SALKev

irons4life said:


> 12 posts makes me not able to have a view?? maybe you should get ya heels on boys because you sound abit like a woman with the bitching :bounc


Everyone knows that on any forum, you have to have a big enough e-cock/e-tits to have a view...it's in the rules somewhere!

Here's the link for you to check: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/rules-guides/79006-uk-muscle-co-uk-posting-rules.html

:thumb:


----------



## bravo9

SALKev said:


> kiss a55 :lol:


erm, erm, :confused1:


----------



## welshman

I bought some really good Ocelot ones from the states on Ebay. They've got plenty of padding on the palm which I really need for dips as I've got girly hands


----------



## irons4life

not offended mate just think there are certain people on here that like to always give out the man up posts like they are some kind of machine. was just pointing out that wearing gloves does not make anyone any weaker or less of a man.

tuna butties??? what do they have to do with this?


----------



## pea head

irons4life said:


> not offended mate just think there are certain people on here that like to always give out the man up posts like they are some kind of machine. was just pointing out that wearing gloves does not make anyone any weaker or less of a man.
> 
> *tuna butties??? what do they have to do with this?*


Was reading about what you were going to take work,like i say mate,bit of banter.

Its quite common for us on here to rip each with the "man up" it gets used for everthing on here...seriously.


----------



## irons4life

ahhh cool, i only had a view?? i mean i dont wanna be stuck on 12 posts do i:tongue:

you still bitch like a woman :gun_bandana:


----------



## MillionG

irons4life said:


> 12 posts makes me not able to have a view?? maybe you should get ya heels on boys because you sound abit like a woman with the bitching :bounc


Ummm, chill.

Another person who doesn't understand the concept of banter, oh dear.


----------



## irons4life

MillionG said:


> Ummm, chill.
> 
> Another person who doesn't understand the concept of banter, oh dear.


so when you post its banter....when i post i have to chill!! haha why is that because ive only made 12 posts!!! :whistling:


----------



## MillionG

irons4life said:


> so when you post its banter....when i post i have to chill!! haha why is that because ive only made 12 posts!!! :whistling:


Another person who has micky banter.. Oh dear.


----------



## miller25

I wear a good brand called sheik, You can get these from new image supplements. Get the ones with a wrist strap or there is a sponsor on this site that sells weight lifting gear cheap. Look for a banner on the homepage that says P.O.W and look at some of there products.


----------



## irons4life

MillionG said:


> Another person who has micky banter.. Oh dear.


you need to calm down mate and get yourself some gloves...get in touch with ya girly side....your understaning of banter sure is that of someone from wales!! :yawn: anyway lets leave this now so its not taking over the op's thread plus its pretty boring

man up fella


----------



## MillionG

irons4life said:


> you need to calm down mate and get yourself some gloves...get in touch with ya girly side....your understaning of banter sure is that of someone from wales!! :yawn: anyway lets leave this now so its not taking over the op's thread plus its pretty boring
> 
> man up fella


Wearing gloves doesn't make you any less of a man, a low post count however..

Oh and I'm English mate. :whistling:


----------



## jonnybinthemix

irons4life said:


> you need to calm down mate and get yourself some gloves...get in touch with ya girly side....your understaning of banter sure is that of someone from wales!! :yawn: anyway lets leave this now so its not taking over the op's thread plus its pretty boring
> 
> man up fella


Mocking someone for wearing gloves is one thing, but mocking someone for being welsh..... well that could be classed as racism!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

I bought some gloves the other day, used them once in the gym..... felt like a [email protected], couldent get a proper grip as I couldent feel the bars..... Won't be using them again!! lol


----------



## GHS

irons4life -

YOUR A BIG SMELLY GIRL


----------



## irons4life

GHS said:


> irons4life -
> 
> YOUR A BIG SMELLY GIRL


and you smell like a london shop doorway:thumb:


----------



## pea head

irons4life said:


> and you smell like a london shop doorway:thumb:


Looks like you got the hang of it mate.


----------



## SALKev

That was a good one, fair play :lol:


----------



## bassmonster

ladies, ladies...you guys are making me feel way too special...all i asked for is a pair of gloves... :lol:

like my hands to corn free and smooth...i also mosturise my hands....does that make me gay?


----------



## Mosford

bassmonster said:


> ladies, ladies...you guys are making me feel way too special...all i asked for is a pair of gloves... :lol:
> 
> like my hands to corn free and smooth...i also mosturise my hands....does that make me gay?


Yes!! :whistling:


----------



## T_Woody

bassmonster said:


> ladies, ladies...you guys are making me feel way too special...all i asked for is a pair of gloves... :lol:
> 
> like my hands to corn free and smooth...i also mosturise my hands....does that make me gay?


Im with you mate, i moisterize my hands too.. if any of you fcukers got a problem with that.. take it up with bassmonster :tongue:


----------



## bassmonster

T_Woody said:


> Im with you mate, i moisterize my hands too.. if any of you fcukers got a problem with that.. take it up with bassmonster :tongue:


Thanks for the support bittch... :tongue:


----------



## Rob68

Think these might be what your looking for bassmonster,well padded and deffo your color....... :whistling: .... 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=35895&stc=1&d=1263767784


----------



## bassmonster

haha, i'll more than happy to use those RJ but only to slide my c0ck in and out of the slits.... :lol:


----------



## Rob68

bassmonster said:


> haha, i'll more than happy to use those RJ but only to slide my c0ck in and out of the slits.... :lol:


Who mentioned training in them......... :lol: :lol:


----------



## bassmonster

hahahah...in that case, let me borrow your pair...


----------



## Rob68

bassmonster said:


> hahahah...in that case, let me borrow your pair...


 boll.x get your own... :lol: .........


----------



## Fragjuice

I use gloves at home with my rusty weights collection, but at the gym I don't use gloves, besides everything is usually coated in someone elses chalk anyway:beer:


----------



## Mr G

I tried a pair of gloves the other day, and the end of the glove was digging into my fingers and proper hurting. But I've got boney fingers... So as a sort of sub question to your topic...

Will getting sticky fingers off my judy help me gain on my fingers, and do I need to repeat my post workout nutrition every time I slip a finger?

h34r:


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Gloves are sh1t, you never see strong man comps wearing them..

Let your hands get hard, it benefits you in more ways than one, like strengthening your wrists, padded sh1t on your hands wont do you any favours.


----------



## Guest

Mr G said:


> But I've got boney fingers...


I think its common amongst us humans mate.


----------



## Jungle

When i used to train with my dad he wore gloves and i didn't, he can lift more than me...BUT IM STILL THE ALPHA.

Hes had a red and black pair for years, that he got from Argos. A leather a cotton mix.


----------



## Mr G

Dan said:


> I think its common amongst us humans mate.


Ahh, but I'm not entirely human, I'm part machine...


----------



## pea head

Jungle said:


> When i used to train with my dad he wore gloves and i didn't, he can lift more than me...BUT IM STILL THE ALPHA.
> 
> Hes had a red and black pair for years, that he got from Argos. *A leather a cotton mix.*


Well in that case,i guess its ok then :lol:


----------



## bassmonster

LunaticSamurai said:


> Gloves are sh1t, you never see strong man comps wearing them..
> 
> Let your hands get hard, it benefits you in more ways than one, like strengthening your wrists, padded sh1t on your hands wont do you any favours.


I don't want to feel as if i'm rubbing my shaft with sand paper when knocking one out....:laugh:

on a serious note, i don't see a link between training with no gloves and having strong wrists.... :confused1:


----------



## -Jack-

bravo9 said:


> i have to wear gloves because my wedding ring wont come off my finger :cursing: and it gets in the way especially on deadlifts,,
> 
> suppose i could wear one glove :confused1:


if you use cold water and vasaline you might get it off, then you can resize it..

or just tape the fingure


----------



## vlb

Dan said:


> I think its common amongst us humans mate.


ahaha quality.....

gloves are ok aslong as its for grip :thumb:


----------

